

When Do Elements Take the Focus? - frankydp
http://www.sitepoint.com/when-do-elements-take-the-focus/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+SitepointFeed+%28SitePoint+Feed%29

======
dredmorbius
I agree strongly with James's conclusion: "I think all focusable elements
should take the focus by any means of interaction, and should always show a
native focus outline when they do"

I've taken (thanks to Stylebot) to restyling websites, and high up in my list
of changes is to take the simple step of _making links evident and responsive_
: I set a link color, I set an underline text-decoration on hover, and I
invert foreground and background when clicked (this helps especially when
trying to distinguish adjacent links).

Which gets away from the outline element issue noted here, but just _getting a
web site to show affordance_ is a huge UI/UX gripe of mine in recent years.

